# tooth nightmare



## Garywest12

Hi all,

Having a nightmare with a broken tooth which is presenting increasing problems but I just can't get any dental practice to see a new patient. Is this a standard problem in France and is there any way round this? Is it better to turn up in person? Do hospitals offer any emergency dental care in France if dentists won't see a new patient?
I managed to get an appointment in Montpellier (where I currently am) for a regular dentist but they said they "weren't competent" to take what is left of tooth out and that the waiting list was about two months for a chirurgien-dentiste, which it appears I need, as it looks like a difficult extraction. 
As it happens I am now moving to countryside near Bordeaux so am trying local small town dentists - and already getting knocked back with the same line of 'no new patients' - before working my way through list in Bordeaux itself which is a do-able journey if I have to go there.

But for me and my miserable tooth any thoughts welcome! 

kind regards, Gary


----------



## 1790260

Garywest12 said:


> Is this a standard problem in France


In areas of France, yes it is. Very much so sadly. It's a problem, particularly in rural France but extending, part of the so-called medial desert. I was years without a dentist because nowhere, as you're finding, took new patients. Further, dentists only retired, or left, and incoming new ones where rare. I got lucky, I read of a new one in the local rag and was on the phone pronto, but they're full now. 

As to "weren't competent" it's perhaps more to do with areas of expertise than competence per se. As my dentist told me, he only does work above the gumline so tricky extractions are beyond his remit. I've got 2 impacted wisdom teeth to come out, that appointment (and I needed a referral, I couldn't have made the appointment myself) is for April next year. So, yes, waiting is very much part of the game too. 

You can get emergency treatment though I don't know how one accesses it. You could perhaps ask in a pharmacy, that could be a quick first step. Or perhaps get your doctor to refer you. If your dentist won't refer you then I guess they don't deem it urgent. In which case, I could only suggest stocking up on ibuprofen or the like, or going private/finding someone _non conventionné_. For example, I found a Bordeaux dentist that could book you in tomorrow....

Nope, not good. You have my complete and total sympathy.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is a way to set up Doctolib (and possibly other scheduling sites) to specify an "urgence" and I see there are a few appointments available (in either Bordeau or in Montpellier) - either with individual dentistes (including some chirurgien dentistes) or at a "dental clinic" where you don't get to specify who treats you. And some dentists are also listed who don't take online appointments but indicate their phone numbers. Some practitioners here won't take online appointments and will only take "urgences" by phone - but you should indicate clearly that this isn't a "first time patient" situation, but rather an "urgence" situation. Granted, you won't have found yourself a long-term dentist, but at the moment, that's not really what you need.

There should be 3 buttons at the top of the page in Doctolib for dentistes - Disponibilités, Urgences dentaires, and Langues parlées. Click on the Urgences button and see what you can find.


----------



## Garywest12

appunti said:


> In areas of France, yes it is. Very much so sadly. It's a problem, particularly in rural France but extending, part of the so-called medial desert. I was years without a dentist because nowhere, as you're finding, took new patients. Further, dentists only retired, or left, and incoming new ones where rare. I got lucky, I read of a new one in the local rag and was on the phone pronto, but they're full now.
> 
> As to "weren't competent" it's perhaps more to do with areas of expertise than competence per se. As my dentist told me, he only does work above the gumline so tricky extractions are beyond his remit. I've got 2 impacted wisdom teeth to come out, that appointment (and I needed a referral, I couldn't have made the appointment myself) is for April next year. So, yes, waiting is very much part of the game too.
> 
> You can get emergency treatment though I don't know how one accesses it. You could perhaps ask in a pharmacy, that could be a quick first step. Or perhaps get your doctor to refer you. If your dentist won't refer you then I guess they don't deem it urgent. In which case, I could only suggest stocking up on ibuprofen or the like, or going private/finding someone _non conventionné_. For example, I found a Bordeaux dentist that could book you in tomorrow....
> 
> Nope, not good. You have my complete and total sympathy.


Thank you - appreciate the sympathy! And very helpful - will press on in hopeful spirits


----------



## Garywest12

Bevdeforges said:


> There is a way to set up Doctolib (and possibly other scheduling sites) to specify an "urgence" and I see there are a few appointments available (in either Bordeau or in Montpellier) - either with individual dentistes (including some chirurgien dentistes) or at a "dental clinic" where you don't get to specify who treats you. And some dentists are also listed who don't take online appointments but indicate their phone numbers. Some practitioners here won't take online appointments and will only take "urgences" by phone - but you should indicate clearly that this isn't a "first time patient" situation, but rather an "urgence" situation. Granted, you won't have found yourself a long-term dentist, but at the moment, that's not really what you need.
> 
> There should be 3 buttons at the top of the page in Doctolib for dentistes - Disponibilités, Urgences dentaires, and Langues parlées. Click on the Urgences button and see what you can find.


Thanks as always - will try the urgence route when I get travelling out of way tomorrow. Kind regards, Gary


----------



## 1790260

Doctolib is indeed a good first point of call, not just for dentists. At the very least, it will give you a list of names in your area that you can ring around if they don't do/accept on-line bookings and/or new patients.

Not everyone is on doctolib (my _médecin traitant_ isn't) so one shouldn't get disheartened if it comes up blank. There will be other avenues. Equally, it sometimes won't tell you anything you don't already know and you mightn't find what you're after. Certainly, IME for my area, I've found it useful without being necessarily conclusive/exhaustive - but yes, caveats aside, an excellent resource.


----------



## JayBee1

Hello. We live in Montpellier. Our dentist isn't on Doctolib. She's very good. Haven’t seen him. 
Sending you a DM. Good luck!


----------



## Garywest12

JayBee1 said:


> Hello. We live in Montpellier. Our dentist isn't on Doctolib. She's very good. Haven’t seen him.
> Sending you a DM. Good luck!


Thank you very much - unfortunately leaving Montpellier early tomorrow so will need to move search to Bordeaux area. Much appreciate your help, Gary


----------



## Poloss

Garywest12 said:


> Having a nightmare with a broken tooth which is presenting increasing problems but I just can't get any dental practice to see a new patient. Is this a standard problem in France and is there any way round this? Is it better to turn up in person? Do hospitals offer any emergency dental care?


There are emergency dental services for hospitals. They should have a standby dental surgeon for you.
I have a friend who's an opthalmo and she gets called when there's an emergency.

If you have a abcess, use tea tree essential oil on a cotton bud every 2 hours until improvement.
It doesn't sting at all and works remarkably well - much better than clove oil
Disclaimer - 
Of course check you're not allergic etc


----------



## Garywest12

Poloss said:


> There are emergency dental services for hospitals. They should have a standby dental surgeon for you.
> I have a friend who's an opthalmo and she gets called when there's an emergency.
> 
> If you have a abcess, use tea tree essential oil on a cotton bud every 2 hours until improvement.
> It doesn't sting at all and works remarkably well - much better than clove oil
> Disclaimer -
> Of course check you're not allergic etc


Thank you - very kind and helpful reply.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

I have had a toothache for two weeks, sometimes unbelievably painful. My dentist is superb and has done everything she could. My view now is take the ******* out!!! I think she will acquiesce to my request!!


----------

